# Erstes Boot



## Marcello88 (16. September 2015)

Moin Leute - ich bin mit meinem Kumpel auf der Suche nach einem Angelboot . Wir beide sollten dort ein wenig Platz haben bzw stehen können. 

Unser Budget lässt nicht all zu Größe Sprünge zu - somit haben wir ein Budget von 800€

da wir beide keine Ahnung in Sachen Boot haben wollte ich mal eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen hören wie wir am besten vorgehen sollen ??!!


----------



## Daniel1983 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Hey,

paar mehr Infos würden helfen, rudern? verbrenner? e-motor?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Und vor allem:
Welcher Einsatzbereich?
Süßwasser?
Salzwasser?
Dauerlieger?
Slippen?
Trailern?
Autodach?
Festrumpf?
Schlauchi?


----------



## Marcello88 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Hey - Danke für die Denkanstöße 

Also es sollte mit einem e-Motor betrieben werden können und mit einem Benziner bis max 15 ps ( da ich keinen Führerschein habe)

Vorzugsweise soll es für das spinnfischen auf Seen , evtl Kanal und vor allem in Holland verwendet werden. Es sollte kein Schlauchboot sein sondern etwas wo man mit 2 Mann evtl drauf stehen kann. Es muss kein großes sein. Das Boot sollte am besten auf einem Trailer transportiert werden können. 

Ach ja und unser Budget liegt bei ca 800€ - inkl einem Motor.
Ich hoffe das ich jetzt wichtige Infos weitergegeben habe 

Leider weiß ich nicht wie man Fotos hier einfügt sonst hätte ich ein Foto von einem Foto gepostet


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Ganz ehrlich: Für 800 Euro inkl. E-Motor und Benziner ist utopisch. 

Die 800€ würden schon für die Motoren nicht reichen, selbst wenn du sie gebraucht kaufst.


----------



## Franky (17. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Das denke ich auch... Hab während mein Rechner hier ausgelastet war, mal nur nach einer Schüssel geschaut... 2 Personen und STEHEN ist dabei auch schon 'ne echte Herausforderung. Mir wird immer schlecht, wenn man die Jungs im Boot stehend angeln sieht. Kleine Welle und schwupps, geht der eine Steuerbord und der andere Backbord ins Wasser. 4,50 - 5 m mit entsprechendem Freibord und einer Breite von 1,70 - 2 m sind da nicht verkehrt! Für sowas ohne alles kann man locker 600 - 1000 € in fahrbereitem Zustand rechnen!
Ich würde auch noch ein wenig sparen!


----------



## Lucius (17. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Franky hat recht, wenn ihr nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen findet würde Ich auch noch warten und sparen......

Ich hab 2 Jahre auf dem Boot eines Kumpels geangelt, ein Lorsby 380A und bin einmal am Steg damit gekentert, das geht so schnell - das war in Sekunden weg, das Boot....

Auf der Schüssel ging stehend angeln eig. gar nicht - schon gar nicht zu zweit.....

Ihr werdet einfach keinen Spass haben und entspannt angeln können, meine Erfahrung....

Bin zwar nach der Erfahrumng noch 1 Jahr damit rausgefahren, aber immer mit einem beschi... Gefühl....

Jetzt hab Ich ein Linder Sportsmann 400 ausgebaut und da ist stehend zu zweit angeln völlig entspannt :m


----------



## Marcello88 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Danke erstmal für die hilfreichen Antworten - wie kann ich denn hier Bilder einfügen ?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Es sollte kein Schlauchboot sein *sondern etwas wo man mit 2 Mann evtl drauf stehen kann*. Es muss kein großes sein.



Kann es sein das du noch nie auf nem Schlauchboot warst? In Sachen Standsicherheit übertrifft ein Schlauchi so ziemlich alle anderen Nusschalen.
Für 2 Mann wäre was >3,5m interessant, 4,2m wäre recht angenehm.
Aber für 800€ brauchste dir da eh wenig Gedanken zu machen, das reicht nicht für das was du vor hast. Dafür bekommste nicht mal nen Motor.


----------



## Marcello88 (17. September 2015)

Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du noch nie auf nem Schlauchboot warst? In Sachen Standsicherheit übertrifft ein Schlauchi so ziemlich alle anderen Nusschalen.
> Für 2 Mann wäre was >3,5m interessant, 4,2m wäre recht angenehm.
> Aber für 800€ brauchste dir da eh wenig Gedanken zu machen, das reicht nicht für das was du vor hast. Dafür bekommste nicht mal nen Motor.



Ja das stimmt - ich stand noch nie auf einem Schlauchboot . Habe auch überhaupt keine Erfahrungen mit einem eigenen boot ! Das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist das ich mir 3 mal ein Boot für den möhnesee ausgeliehen habe


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Dann würde ich dir empfehlen dir ggf. mal sowas live anzusehen. 
Gebraucht kannst du dann für Boot und Motor aber immer noch >2500€ rechnen.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (18. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Ich denke hier kann man sich ganz gut informieren:

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/mietboote-fuer-angler-in-norwegen


----------



## Marcello88 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Danke


----------



## allegoric (19. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Für 800 Euro ne Anka, da kann man zumindest im Stillgewässer super zu zweit drauf stehen. Es gibt mittlerweile Nachbauten, da sollte es auch mit Benziner klappen (zumindest bis 5 PS).

Beides wirst du aber nicht auf einmal erschlagen können, da musst du sparen. Ein Boot will nicht nur gekauft sein, es gehört auch Pflege, Unterstellplatz, Trailer usw. dazu. Da kommt mit Echolot und allem drum und dran noch einmal das gleiche an Geld drauf (mindestens).

Meine Empfehlung ist warten und was gutes gebrauchtes kaufen oder gleich etwas richtiges. Wenn die Länge des Bootes egal ist, würde ich ab 4,50 aufwärts kaufen und mit genügend hohem Freibord 60 cm+, da kann man auch mal ans Meer / Bodden oder sonst wohin fahren. Wir haben hier Stillgewässer die sind schon etwas größer als der Badesee um die Ecke und da türmen sich teilweise Wellen auf, das sollte man nie unterschätzen.

Ich musste aus Garagenplatzgründen einen Kompromiss eingehen und habe mir ein Kimple Laker 400 gegönnt. Das ist zwar recht kurz aber der Freibord ist super, das Boot ist leicht und passt in wirklich mietzelige Garagen. Damit kann man zumindest in Deutschland alles küstennahe machen zumindest bei Schönwetter. Im Bodden fahre ich auch dann erst in den Hafen, wenn niemand mehr drauf ist.

Hätte ich mehr Platz würde ich auf GFK statt Alu schwenken und dann ein Crescent / Terhi. Die Dinger bin ich in Norge / Ostsee gefahren. Alles supi mit den Teilen und schön kippstabil. Preis geht auch in Ordnung.


----------



## flasha (24. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Welche Boote wäre denn sonst noch empfehlenswert? Die Anka 2 Nachbauten sehen optisch klasse aus und der Preis ist auch wirklich super. Leider das größte Problem - der Laden ist knapp 400km entfernt. Liefern lassen wäre man auch bei knapp 200-300Euro  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mahoe (25. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Hallo
eine Anka wär schon ok für eure zwecke, hatte jahrelang selber eine.
Würde dir aber raten eine alte gebrauchte zu kaufen, lassen sich leicht reparieren und sind im Netz recht günstig, ein Bekannter hatte so einen Nachbau der war sehr kippelig. Habe damals meine Anka mit E-Motor und eine 5PS Motor auf Seen und Flüssen gefahren hat voll ausgereicht. Für den Anfang keine schlechte Wahl später könnt ihr euch ja immernoch vergrößern war bei mir auch so.


----------



## Marcello88 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Habe jetzt einen Dreikieler von einem User aus diesem Forum gekauft ! Danke nochmal an Wellensen - das alles so super geklappt hat.

Da das Boot mit Trailer aber ohne Motor und Batterie gekauft wurde bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Motor und einer guten Batterie ( sie sollte schon so ca 10 Stunden halten, schleppen aber nicht durchgehen)

In einem Bootsladen wurde mir der minn kota Endura c2 55 für 415€ empfohlen ! Eine Batterie von Optima für 250€

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Teilen gemacht ? Kennt einer diese ? Sind sie zu teuer ? Etc


Ach ja und danke noch mal an alle die mir Tipps gegeben habe.


----------



## Marcello88 (25. September 2015)

flasha schrieb:


> Welche Boote wäre denn sonst noch empfehlenswert? Die Anka 2 Nachbauten sehen optisch klasse aus und der Preis ist auch wirklich super. Leider das größte Problem - der Laden ist knapp 400km entfernt. Liefern lassen wäre man auch bei knapp 200-300Euro
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Ich habe für mein Boot auch eine Fahrt von über 600 km gesamt in Kauf genommen. Mit einem Diesel war dies eine komplette Tankfüllung . Also ca 60€. Da würde ich mir die Versandkosten und hinfahren wenn man viel sparen kann !


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> ... über 600 km gesamt in Kauf genommen. Mit einem Diesel war dies eine komplette Tankfüllung . Also ca 60€.


Man kann sich natürlich alles "schönrechnen". Wenn du mal realistisch kalkulierst (und das ohne die Fahrtzeit) dann hat es dich einiges mehr gekostet. Milchmädchenrechnungen klappen im realen Leben leider nicht.


----------



## Marcello88 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Schönerechnen ? Da muss man nicht viel rechnen. Tank voll gewesen und am Ende unseres Zieles war der Tank fast leer ! Voll tanken bei dem Auto 60€. 

Ich wüsste nicht was ich da "schön rechne" ? Und mit einem Diesel 300 km bei Tempo 80 fahren ist spritsparender


----------



## Holyfield (26. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Habe mit 2 Kumpels ein Boot gekauft, gefunden auf ebay Kleinanzeigen. 5m lang, 1,4m breit. Aus GFK, incl. Ruder, 2 Anker, E- Motor und Trailer!
 Das Ding ist super, für € 1200,00. Da würd ich mal gucken, ist immer was drin, aber auch schnell weg!
 Petri!


----------



## Marcello88 (26. September 2015)

Marcello88 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen Dreikieler von einem User aus diesem Forum gekauft ! Danke nochmal an Wellensen - das alles so super geklappt hat.
> 
> Da das Boot mit Trailer aber ohne Motor und Batterie gekauft wurde bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Motor und einer guten Batterie ( sie sollte schon so ca 10 Stunden halten, schleppen aber nicht durchgehen)
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe meine Frage geht nicht unter


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Schönerechnen ? Da muss man nicht viel rechnen. Tank voll gewesen und am Ende unseres Zieles war der Tank fast leer ! Voll tanken bei dem Auto 60€.
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht was ich da "schön rechne" ?



Und das ist schönrechnen. Ein Auto kostet eben nicht nur Kraftstoff. Realistisch kann man locker von 0,3€ pro km ausgehen.... sind dann mal schnell an die 200€. Wenn man dann noch die Zeit dazu nimmt die man auf der Straße verbringt, ist die Lieferung durchaus zu überlegen.


----------



## Marcello88 (26. September 2015)

Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und das ist schönrechnen. Ein Auto kostet eben nicht nur Kraftstoff. Realistisch kann man locker von 0,3€ pro km ausgehen.... sind dann mal schnell an die 200€. Wenn man dann noch die Zeit dazu nimmt die man auf der Straße verbringt, ist die Lieferung durchaus zu überlegen.




Ich verstehe gerade deine Diskussion nicht ! Fakt ist das wir für 610 km eine ganze Tankfüllung verbraucht haben ! Und das machte bei dem Auto halt 60€.

Da kannst du rechnen wie du willst - es wird immer 60€ bleiben.

Am Ende haben wir den Tank voll gemacht und tatsächlich "nur" 60€ bezahlen müssen. deshalb weiß ich gerade nicht was du von mir möchtest ?

Klar - die Zeit die für die Fahrt Betrug 7 Stunden. Wir hatten aber auf einen Sonntag eh nichts vor also war uns der zeitliche Aufwand egal !


----------



## Bodensee89 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Zum Sprit kommt noch der Verschleiss des Autos sowie Wartung etc. dazu.


----------



## Marcello88 (26. September 2015)

Bodensee89 schrieb:


> Zum Sprit kommt noch der Verschleiss des Autos sowie Wartung etc. dazu.




Geschwindigkeit etc. also verstehe ich nicht warum er jetzt diskutieren möchte ! Fakt ist das wir 60€ bezahlt haben !

Und nun weiter zu meinem Anliegen  - ich hoffe da könnt ihr mir noch helfen !


----------



## Daniel1983 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

610 km mit 60 euro, wo ist das Problem !? für 60 Euro packt mein Diesel LOCKER 700+ km!!!! da ist nix schön gerechnet.... soviel zum Thema! Gepriesen sei die 2.0 Liter Maschine


----------



## AFE (29. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Falls einer von euch noch Bedarf hat - ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Anka zu verkaufen. Ist eine gute alte, die vor dieser Saison einen neuen Anstrich bekommen hat. Montiert ist ein 5PS Suzuki Viertakter. Bei Interesse gerne melden. Würde ich zu einem sehr guten Kurs abgeben.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Fakt ist das wir für 610 km eine ganze Tankfüllung verbraucht haben ! Und das machte bei dem Auto halt 60€.
> 
> Da kannst du rechnen wie du willst - es wird immer 60€ bleiben.


@Marcello88 & Daniel1983
Ich sag da nix mehr zu. Jetzt weiß ich auch weshalb so viele Leute mit Ihrem Geld nicht zurechtkommen. Hoffentlich macht von euch keiner ne Spedition auf......

Zu deinem eigentlichen Problem kann ich dir aber nix weiter sagen.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



AFE schrieb:


> Falls einer von euch noch Bedarf hat - ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Anka zu verkaufen. Ist eine gute alte, die vor dieser Saison einen neuen Anstrich bekommen hat. Montiert ist ein 5PS Suzuki Viertakter. Bei Interesse gerne melden. Würde ich zu einem sehr guten Kurs abgeben.
> 
> Grüße
> Alex



Versuch doch dein Anka im Flohmarkt anzubieten. Hier wird dein Angebot schnell untergehen.


----------



## Marcello88 (30. September 2015)

Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> @Marcello88 & Daniel1983
> Ich sag da nix mehr zu. Jetzt weiß ich auch weshalb so viele Leute mit Ihrem Geld nicht zurechtkommen. Hoffentlich macht von euch keiner ne Spedition auf......
> 
> Zu deinem eigentlichen Problem kann ich dir aber nix weiter sagen.




"So viele Leute" aha - und aus solch einer Floskel schließt du das ich nicht mit meinem Geld umgehen kann ? Erstens , verstehe dein Problem jetzt überhaupt nicht ?! Zweitens, ich habe den Wagen komplett leer gefahren sprich 60€ ! Das ist Fakt - denn eine Kasse an der Tankstelle lügt nicht ! Und drittens, zur Info - ich bin Speditionskaufmann . Also brauchst du mir überhaupt nichts von Speditionen und sonst der gleichen erzählen


----------



## marcomo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> "So viele Leute" aha - und aus solch einer Floskel schließt du das ich nicht mit meinem Geld umgehen kann ? Erstens , verstehe dein Problem jetzt überhaupt nicht ?! Zweitens, ich habe den Wagen komplett leer gefahren sprich 60€ ! Das ist Fakt - denn eine Kasse an der Tankstelle lügt nicht ! Und drittens, zur Info - ich bin Speditionskaufmann . Also brauchst du mir überhaupt nichts von Speditionen und sonst der gleichen erzählen



eigentlich ist das ja Offtopic, aber da du es ja nicht begreifen willst: Die Kosten eines gefahrenen Kilometers mit dem Auto ergeben sich nicht nur aus den Kraftstoffkosten, sondern auch aus Wartungskosten (Verschleiß etc.) + Wertverlust des Autos durch die gefahrenen Kilometer etc. pp. usw. 
Aber das wurde doch bereits schon gesagt.
Wenn du Speditionskaufman bist solltest du das eigentlich wissen.

Ich würd mal sagen zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Mike-B. (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Nennt sich auch Abschreibung! 

Wenn man so wie ich seine Autos bis zum Ende fährt interessiert der Wertverlust nicht wirklich! Was aber definitiv dazu kommt sind Wartungs- und Instandhaltungskosten! Deshalb muß ich Marcomo Recht geben und sage das du mit 60 nicht hin kommst! Du zahlst halt den Rest später! Aber du zahlst!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Wenn man so wie ich seine Autos bis zum Ende fährt *interessiert der Wertverlust nicht wirklich!*


Ähmmmm, ja. "Interessiert nicht" bedeutet aber 100% Wertverlust.


----------



## AFE (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Versuch doch dein Anka im Flohmarkt anzubieten. Hier wird dein Angebot schnell untergehen.



Jo. Mache ich die Tage mal. Muss erstmal Fotos machen.


----------



## Mike-B. (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ähmmmm, ja. "Interessiert nicht" bedeutet aber 100% Wertverlust.



Wenn man so wie ich immer Autos zwischen 100.000 und 150.000 kauft und mit über 300.000 in den Export schickt interessiert der Wertverlust absolut nicht! 

Den verbleibende Wertverlust haben Neufahrzeuge nämlich in etwas über einem Jahr geschafft!

Ein Auto mit 100.000 und mehr Kilometern ist eigentlich eh fast wertlos (max. 30% des Neupreises)! Das ist einfach so und wird auch immer so bleiben! 


Ist aber eigentlich OffTopic hier!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

100.000 ist doch gerade mal eingefahren |supergri


----------



## Daniel1983 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Wartung Wertverlust Verschleiß bei den paar Kilometern, ich lach mich schlapp! Ihr habt Sie nicht mehr alle )))))


----------



## Mike-B. (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Wer hat sie hier nicht mehr alle? 

Ein paar Kilometer hier, ein paar da! Das summiert sich! Das ist nun mal Fakt und lässt sich nicht ausblenden! Und mit jedem Kilometer rückt die nächste Wartung näher wodurch die Kosten pro Kilometer steigen! Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist! Das ist Mathematik für die Grundschule!


----------



## Marcello88 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Ok


----------



## Daniel1983 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

:-ddddd


----------



## raini08 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

da hilft nur SELBER BAUEN um die Kosten SO gering wie nur möglich zu halten  #h|wavey::vik:#6 viel glück


----------

